# One more project



## driver (Sep 28, 2019)

I've bought on Japanese auction 3 blades in bad condition.
On pics are santoku-deba-santoku.
Both santoku have 3 plies SS-carbon-SS.
Next step - handles., will show later...


----------



## ForeverLearning (Sep 29, 2019)

Is it normal for some knives to not have shoulders? I thought they acted as a stop when gluing a handle up?


----------



## ForeverLearning (Sep 29, 2019)

What are your plans for a handle?


----------



## driver (Sep 29, 2019)

ForeverLearning said:


> Is it normal for some knives to not have shoulders? I thought they acted as a stop when gluing a handle up?


Good notice, dear.
But shoulders make sense, when a thickness less than 3mm.
Left one Santoku has, but Deba(5mm) and another Santoku(4mm) doesn't.
All blades are not ready yet for assembling - need some work, I'll show later.
Probably they'll have a handles from a teakwood + some spacers...


----------



## MowgFace (Sep 30, 2019)

The "shoulder" are you are referring to is called the Machi. Not all knives have a machi, and are largely due to regional difference, but also knife type. Debas in my experience, almost never have a Machi.

Many knives feature the highly debated "Machi Gap" where the handle does not meet the Machi.

Mowgs


----------



## driver (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks a lot, Mowgs!
But first time mention about "shoulders" wasn't from me)))...
BTW I hate the gap between Machi and ferrule, sorry)))...
OK, anyway the picks on the way.


----------



## MowgFace (Sep 30, 2019)

Great looking Project. Excited to see your work!


----------



## driver (Sep 30, 2019)

Thank You.
Ye, I'm very "lucky guy"....
What to say?
Buying on action used knives from carbon steel - thats always surprise))).
See the edge...


----------



## driver (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi, everybody!
That's unbelievable!!!!
I've started my job with Buffalo horn pieces, what I'm getting from India and found - that is the ACRYLIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Plastic!
Don't buy from that seller:
https://www.bonehornmaterials.com/
And I wanted to sell extra pieces to some guy....
Thank to God It wasn't happened!!!!


----------

